# Tank Solo strap change advice needed.



## SirPrize (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone any experience of changing the strap on a Tank Solo?
The reason I ask is that I am unsure if the watch is fitted with conventional spring bars or some quirky Cartier-only method of attachment.
All advice gratefully accepted


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Regular spring bars but the 20.5mm lug width and deployment clasp make it hard to find a nice strap. I for example can't live with a non OEM clasp. I have spend hours trying to find the right strap and even considered ordering a custom Camille Fournet strap but they won't fit my clasp. No other option but to go Cartier.


----------



## SirPrize (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for your response.
The course of action I have adopted is to buy a quality after-market strap and Cartier buckle.
This is because I find the "issue" black strap rather unimaginative (going for dark blue to match the arms/cabochon) and - I _loathe _clasps!:-|


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes i coul never figure out how to change the strap on the tank solo. The black stock strap is so tough i can't squeeze a springbar tool in between it and the lugholes.

@SirPrize: I happen to think that the black leather matched with the basic white dial tank solo perfectly preserves its classic appeal. 
But how about tan brown or british racing green saffiano leather?


----------



## SirPrize (Mar 7, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> Yes i coul never figure out how to change the strap on the tank solo. The black stock strap is so tough i can't squeeze a springbar tool in between it and the lugholes.
> 
> @SirPrize: I happen to think that the black leather matched with the basic white dial tank solo perfectly preserves its classic appeal.
> But how about tan brown or british racing green saffiano leather?


Nor could I o| in the end I masked the head with tape, wiggled a knife blade between the strap and lughole and it popped off as easy as pie - all it takes is a little confidence and a steady hand.
Tan brown or BRG are all options - thank you for the suggestion. |>


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Sir,
I think the ultimate in quirkiness would be fitting your Solo on a black nylon strap -- NOT a NATO version, but soft a pliable military type.

Enjoy your watch.

heb


----------



## SirPrize (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually I do have one - fitted to a black Zeno Tonneau - very smart.
As soon as the blue strap arrives I will attempt to post a picture - not very teccy I'm afraid.:roll:

Addendum.
I have just learned that in American usage "smart" means intelligent.
As it does this side of the pond, but it can also mean well groomed and _correct_.


----------



## SirPrize (Mar 7, 2014)

In the end I settled on a brown croc strap and Cartier *style *buckle from the Westminster Watch Company.
I think it has improved the appearance of the watch dramatically.

Here is a wholly inadequate photo of it - hope you enjoy.


----------

